# Introduction- new (old) Whizzer owner



## karfever (Apr 25, 2022)

I recently purchased a old Whizzer from an estate sale in Florida. Finally got it home to tennessee and am assessing the condition etc. I appears to be a 1950 Schwinn with a H series 1947 conversion kit. 
I am looking for a belt guard if anyone has a old one they would like to sell. 
Thanks


----------



## karfever (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 25, 2022)

Well first off, Welcome to the Cabe. I expect alot of Whizzer guys will chime in. Nice find.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 25, 2022)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Apr 26, 2022)

Welcome to "THE TRIBE OF CABERS" here's nice fellow cabers whit great info*!* enjoy your ride*!*


----------

